#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  RB nao entra em modo netistall

## Rodrigocouto

to com um problemao atulizei a minha rb quando reiniciou so ligava o power e act vi alguns tutoriais mas nao consegui colocar em modo netistal

----------


## marcelorodrigues

Segura a resete e coloca o cabo segura até aparecer no programa Netinstall. Demora um pouco

Enviado via XT1033 usando UnderLinux App

----------

